# Child Support



## rx7marsh (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife says she does not want child support. But im getting told by someone that the court no matter what will make me pay child support. Is that true? If she states that she does not want me to pay child support do i still have to?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

The courts set up guidelines at a state level of the percentage of income that should be paid for child support and it typically increases with the number of children you have. When I was divorced, I agreed to 1/2 of what the state required and even though it was in our written agreement in the end it's up to the judge to allow it. I was called to the bench so the judge could speak to me alone on why I felt this was appropriate and it came down to the judge looking out for the best interest of the children and making sure they will be taken care of. In the end, our agreed amount was granted.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

You'll need to talk to an attorney. I know in some cases even if the wife is ok without gettng paid, the child - once they reach 18 - can come back and sue for up to 10 years of back child support.

Also - is there a reason she doesn't want it - and why you wouldn't want to provide for the child? If you don't pay - it could come back to haunt you when seeking visitation. I'm not a lawyer, I've just heard friends this has come back to haunt.


----------



## solsticebeast (Feb 17, 2009)

rx7marsh said:


> My wife says she does not want child support. But im getting told by someone that the court no matter what will make me pay child support. Is that true? If she states that she does not want me to pay child support do i still have to?


You will pay child support no matter what she may or may not want. Child support is just that... support for the child, not her. If she insists in court she does not need the money then you can have the money put into a Trust Fund account to collect interest for when the child gets older. The bank will usually be the guardian of the account and neither you or your wife would be able to access it for any reason unless you could show that it was for the best interest of the child.

I know someone who does just that so that years from now she can't all of a sudden come back and take him to court and him being left bare-handed and having to pay back child support.

Also... the courts will annotate that in the degree and you will have to present the information for the bank (person at bank to be point of contact for account, account number, routing information, names on account, etc) to the judge to make his/her ruling on it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

For me I stated through my first divorce that I didn't want child support. The judge granted it to me as per stated because the mother promised to help out the best she could. However, the judge does have the last say and a friend of mine made the choice to bank all the money for her child from her ex-husband so he (the child) could go to college.

draconis


----------

